# Should I buy this block plane?



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok, so like many others new to hand planning I made the mistake of starting with a cheapo block plane from the Orange store. I've since been through pages and pages of websites, video tutorials, paul sellers, and opinions about pre-wwII stanleys. I'd like to start (for real this time) with a block plane and a bench plane that won't frustrate the enthusiasm out of me. I'm keeping my eye out for a Stanley #4 or a Keen Kutter K4. A few of you seem to think that Ward Masters can be hidden gems at a good price.

I know there are many opinions out there, but for right now I'm looking for one…should I buy this wards master block plane today?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WARDS-MASTER-BLOCK-PLANE-SEE-STANLEYS-9-1-2-USED-U-S-A-/152443034607?hash=item237e501bef:g:hlwAAOSwax5Yqg7T

*Please don't go on ebay and steal it from me : ) although if you did, at least I know I found a good one!


----------



## ErichK (Aug 1, 2016)

The 9 1/2 is pretty popular: https://paulsellers.com/2011/05/block-planes-reviewed/


> Both Record and Stanley have made a wide range of block planes over the last century, but the most popular are the 9 1/2 and the 60 1/2. The Stanley 9 1/2 has a bedding angle to the iron of 21-degrees. The 60 1/2 on the other hand is the low-angle 12 1/2-degree model. Both models are useful, but I think it's deceptive to present both as necessary planes.


Based on ebay listings, that is 'about right' of a price though, so no great deal.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

> Based on ebay listings, that is about right of a price though, so no great deal.


I'm okay with that, as long as it works better than a Buck Bros.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

i think you'll like the adjustable mouth on the block plane but you might want try the 60 1/2. 9 1/2 feels little large…i have a sargent version but rarely gets used compared to 60 1/2. 
if buying off ebay, make sure here are no cracks around the mouth. good luck


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

hmm, I could always try to get a 9 1/2 and a 60 1/2. Keep the one I like and put the other one back on ebay.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

$20 is a bit spendy for most block planes….



> Based on ebay listings, that is about right of a price though, so no great deal.
> 
> I m okay with that, as long as it works better than a Buck Bros.
> 
> - Walker


Better than a BB plane? That's a given.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

You say you are new to hand planing so I ask if you know how to sharpen the blade.

My first plane like yours was a Buck Bros block plane from the orange place too. I bought it to trim the upper edge of a door that was binding. It chattered a lot even after I sharpened and resharpened it repeatedly. It took me six years before I learned how to sharpen a plane blade properly. I have better planes now but still use that first one I bought.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I've watched all the videos and tried my best to get it sharp. So far, I had it actually cutting curly slivers for all of about 5 minutes, a few passes at best. The rest of the time it just digs in to a dead stop and leaves a big mark. The blade won't stay parallel, and the adjustment knob takes 2-3 revolutions in either direction before it moves anything. I'll keep trying, but I want to try another plane also. If I can't get that one to work either, then I'll know for sure its me.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

check out the "craftsman block plane" listings
for bargains on movable-mouth planes.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I just purchased the Wards Master 9 1/2. If I can't get that one honed and working well, then I need to take a different approach before I buy any more planes.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I might have 1 or 2 Stanley blocks I could put together. Bought with the intention of refurbishing and never got around to it. I'll take a look tomorrow to make sure it's all there. If you're interested they're all yours.

Edit: Relieve the edges of the iron if you haven't already.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

> Thanks for the replies. I just purchased the Wards Master 9 1/2. If I can t get that one honed and working well, then I need to take a different approach before I buy any more planes.
> 
> - Walker


I inherited a Ward Master #3 from my grandfather. My research determined that it was a rebranded Stanley, for Montgomery Wards. It is a daily user, and I really like it. Enjoy your new plane!


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

> I might have 1 or 2 Stanley blocks I could put together. Bought with the intention of refurbishing and never got around to it. I ll take a look tomorrow to make sure it s all there. If you re interested they re all yours.
> 
> Edit: Relieve the edges of the iron if you haven t already.
> 
> - TheFridge


Thanks for the offer Fridge. If I can get this one working I may add a few others.

Many years ago I had the opportunity to inherent all of my grandfathers tools. I took a few things but at the time I didn't really know what a hand plane was even for, so I passed on them. About 15 pre-war (based on my grandfather's age) Stanley's. Oh the silly things we do when we are young! I know they were Stanley's because his last name happened to be Stanley. He never had to carve his name into them!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Just let me know. All they're doing is collecting dust right now.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's how I sharpen I struggled as well for a while as well to get a sharp edge, then for a while longer to get a durable sharp edge. There are many ways to do it, but this works best for me.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

> Here s how I sharpen I struggled as well for a while as well to get a sharp edge, then for a while longer to get a durable sharp edge. There are many ways to do it, but this works best for me.
> 
> - OSU55


That is what I found out too. It is not just having a sharp blade to make the plane work properly. There is more involved which is why it took OSU55 4-5 years and me 6 years to get the plane to work.

And like OSU55, it was reading Brent Beach's stuff that finally got that sharp blade for me. However I have since left those jigs behind and sharpen two different ways now. I don't do micro bevels or back bevels anymore but they did get me that first sharp blade.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

> Here s how I sharpen I struggled as well for a while as well to get a sharp edge, then for a while longer to get a durable sharp edge. There are many ways to do it, but this works best for me.
> 
> - OSU55


Time well spent !

Thanks OSU55


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Wards Masters were just rebranded Stanley's. It's a good users.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

I got the Wards Master plane in the mail today. What a difference! I only had a few minutes to play with it thus far, but even with a dull blade I was able to make shavings with it. I could barely accomplish that with the Borg plane after working really hard at it. A few quick swipes on the diamond block and it was already cutting well. The lateral adjustment holds, the blade adjustment knob is smooth and precise, and the frog adjustment is something the buck bros didn't even have.

I'm suddenly feeling much more confident in the hand tool endeavor. Once I have time to clean up the Wards plane and actually work on the blade, I'll be much happier. Now that I have a tool that works as its supposed to, I can learn and practice the proper techniques for set up and sharpening. I'm convinced the buck bros has a defect of some sort, but once I get these skills down maybe I'll revisit it.


----------

